# Tivo Glow Remote for $20 @ bestbuy.com



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

When I went to bestbuy.com it shows the glow remote for $20. Seems like a good deal. Let me know if others are seeing this.


----------



## Tico (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks for the link.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/TiVo&#1...980990&skuId=9772968&st=tivo remote&cp=1&lp=2

And yes I see it also.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

FWIW
The pic in the ad is NOT the glo remote.


----------



## Ben_Jamin75 (Dec 18, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> FWIW
> The pic in the ad is NOT the glo remote.


The only difference I see in the pic from bestbuy.com and the pic of the glo remote included with the premier xl, on tivo.com is the grey border.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

Sorry I didn't think to post the link...

I agree the picture is not of the glow remote. To my knowledge the non-glow remote hasn't been sold at retail though (at least not for the premiere). If it is the non-glow, I'm sure you can complain and they will take it back as the description clearly says it is the glow. Also, the non-glow on Tivo's site is $30, so this would be a good deal for that remote as well.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ben_Jamin75 said:


> The only difference I see in the pic from bestbuy.com and the pic of the glo remote included with the premier xl, on tivo.com is the grey border.



and that would be the difference (in appearances) between the regular remote and the glo remote. No grey trim = NOT the glo remote.


----------



## emerson42 (Jan 18, 2009)

scandia101 said:


> and that would be the difference (in appearances) between the regular remote and the glo remote. No grey trim = NOT the glo remote.


Well, if it isn't the glo remote then its false advertising. Might be able to work that into getting the real thing if it isn't. If its not a Glo then this isn't that great a price after tax and shipping.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> FWIW
> The pic in the ad is NOT the glo remote.


True, but the model number I believe is for the Glo, and the title and description both say it's the Glo...typical mis-information these days I guess...up to us to figure it out for them...


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

How many Tivo units can the glo be programed to control at the same time(same room)?


----------



## exegesis48 (Jan 14, 2007)

dwit said:


> How many Tivo units can the glo be programed to control at the same time(same room)?











If you look at the picture there's a switch for DVR 1 and 2. So I think it only controls 2.


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

You can control more than two, you just have to change the control code by holding down Pause and TiVo for five seconds then hitting the number of the TiVo you want to control.

I have a non-glo TiVo remote with the 1-2 switch and I use the Pause-TiVo to change between the 3 TiVos in my stack.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

exegesis48 said:


> If you look at the picture there's a switch for DVR 1 and 2. So I think it only controls 2.


I believe the "real" Glo remote lacks that switch and controls "switching" among units by some other means.

Thanks though.

Edit: Actually there turns out to be two versions of the Glo remote: one version with the 1-2 switch, and a "Premium" version without the switch. It looks like the remote pictured with the offer has no switch.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

StanSimmons said:


> You can control more than two, you just have to change the control code by holding down Pause and TiVo for five seconds then hitting the number of the TiVo you want to control.
> 
> I have a non-glo TiVo remote with the 1-2 switch and I use the Pause-TiVo to change between the 3 TiVos in my stack.


Thanks.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I went to the website and went to check out, but bestbuy wouldn't tell me if or how much shipping would be without setting up an account, so I won't be buying from 'Worstbuy.com.' I had similar problems with them when looking for a Premiere analog modem. But to be fair, I had problems for the same modem info on the Tivo.com. Nobody apparently wants to sell me something. And people wonder why the economy is faltering. Stupidity is the biggest reason.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

replaytv said:


> I went to the website and went to check out, but bestbuy wouldn't tell me if or how much shipping would be without setting up an account, so I won't be buying from 'Worstbuy.com.' I had similar problems with them when looking for a Premiere analog modem. But to be fair, I had problems for the same modem info on the Tivo.com. Nobody apparently wants to sell me something. And people wonder why the economy is faltering. Stupidity is the biggest reason.


Could be mistaken, but I believe it shows $5.99 shipping somewhere on the product page.

Correction: Just under the product title, you will see the phrase "Shipping: Usually leaves our warehouse in 1 business day
Estimate Arrival Time". If you click on "estimate Arrival Time" it will show shipping rates after you enter a zip code.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

exegesis48 said:


> If you look at the picture there's a switch for DVR 1 and 2. So I think it only controls 2.


A review on the Best Buy site

"I just bought this remote and it works exactly the same as the previous TiVo Glo remote. The difference is that there is a matte silver trim around the remote instead of a chrome trim, the Glo is a white instead of orange, and there are four new buttons for some future use instead of the dvr1/dvr2 switch. It also uses two AA batteries instead of four AAA batteries.
What's great about it: Color, uses less batteries
What's not so great: Nothing"

indicates that the picture Best Buy shows is closer to what they're selling than the picture you posted.

With those 4 different color buttons think they're left over English Virgin Media TiVo remotes or something like that.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

dwit said:


> I believe the "real" Glo remote lacks that switch and controls "switching" among units by some other means.


Huh? Isn't the 'real' glow remote the one that came with the S3? If so, then it has the switch..

and AFAIK, the switch-less remotes cannot dynamically switch between Tivos *except* by reprogramming the remote in a ~10 second procedure.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

unitron said:


> A review on the Best Buy site
> 
> "I just bought this remote and it works exactly the same as the previous TiVo Glo remote. The difference is that there is a matte silver trim around the remote instead of a chrome trim, the Glo is a white instead of orange, and there are four new buttons for some future use instead of the dvr1/dvr2 switch. It also uses two AA batteries instead of four AAA batteries.
> What's great about it: Color, uses less batteries
> ...


No those four color buttons are shortcuts on the new premiere. All the premiere remotes have them.


----------



## rdodolak (Dec 18, 2008)

scandia101 said:


> FWIW
> The pic in the ad is NOT the glo remote.


Best Buy probably used the wrong pic. However, the model number is the same as the Glo remote.

Model: C00212


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

rdodolak said:


> Best Buy probably used the wrong pic. However, the model number is the same as the Glo remote.
> 
> Model: C00212


people really don't seem to understand what *fwiw* means


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

StanSimmons said:


> You can control more than two, you just have to change the control code by holding down Pause and TiVo for five seconds then hitting the number of the TiVo you want to control.


So then the answer is 9, just like every other tivo peanut ever produced.


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

ITs almost certainly the second remote down fromt the top - the premiere glo remote

http://www.tivo.com/products/tivo-accessories/tivo-remote/index.html


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

mattack said:


> Huh? Isn't the 'real' glow remote the one that came with the S3? If so, then it has the switch..


The "old" Glo remote came with the S3 and has a switch. The "new" Glo remote has no switch, uses 2 AAs, glows white, and comes with the Premiere XL (I have all of them still)

See my post above for a link to the tivo website and the "new" glo remote.


----------



## rdodolak (Dec 18, 2008)

scandia101 said:


> people really don't seem to understand what *fwiw* means


People really DO understand what *FWIW* means.  Someone has earned a trip to the ignore list.


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

Question: I know the glow remote can be programmed so that the "TV Power" and "TV Volume" buttons can be set to control different items, but can I set the "TV Power" button so that it powers up both my TV and Sony HTIB? Are the 4 "Colored" buttons programmable? If so I might buy one, as that would mean that I could use a single remote for most TV watching.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

tiassa said:


> Question: I know the glow remote can be programmed so that the "TV Power" and "TV Volume" buttons can be set to control different items, but can I set the "TV Power" button so that it powers up both my TV and Sony HTIB? Are the 4 "Colored" buttons programmable? If so I might buy one, as that would mean that I could use a single remote for most TV watching.


The learning remotes can control power for up to three different devices and should work with your Sony HTIB. The 4 "Colored" buttons are not programmable.

Using the Learning feature of TiVo Learning Remotes
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/278

How do I program my remote to control a TV/stereo?
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/294/kw/programming remote


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

replaytv said:


> I went to the website and went to check out, but bestbuy wouldn't tell me if or how much shipping would be without setting up an account, so I won't be buying from 'Worstbuy.com.' I had similar problems with them when looking for a Premiere analog modem. But to be fair, I had problems for the same modem info on the Tivo.com. Nobody apparently wants to sell me something. And people wonder why the economy is faltering. Stupidity is the biggest reason.


Not that I am a huge fan of Best Buy, but simply put the item in your cart, then enter your zip code to get tax, shipping and estimated arrival. No account required.


----------



## emerson42 (Jan 18, 2009)

This price isn't much worse: http://www.amazon.com/TiVoGlo-C0021...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1307567393&sr=8-1


----------



## randy1649 (Apr 18, 2011)

if you plan on buying roxio toast, you can get the glow remote for $9. current promo.


----------



## MGArcher007 (May 25, 2011)

Wow, thanks for the info. I had no idea it was on sale for that price.
Too bad Best Buy doesn't actually have it in their store- I could've picked it up on the way home from work. I might actually end up ordering it though. Fantastic price.


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

Okay...so the NEW new remotes are changed again. 

Like you had the series 2 remotes (that still work fine), which are almost totally phased out, save for the Lavender one. They have the switch that lets you control two Tivos (with no reprogramming).

Then you had the S3 ones with a new design, and they still had the switch.

How I got confused is these new new ones DON'T have a switch, instead have those four colored buttons, and CAN'T control more than one Tivo at once, right?

My HD XL came with a remote with that horrible chrome trim, in the old new design, that still had the switch...I had to throw it away after the stupid chrome flaked off, and even got in food I was trying to eat.

But...there's no "trick" to switching between Tivos on these new new remotes? I even thought maybe the colored buttons let you select which Tivo was being controlled, but that didn't work.

I suppose having two Tivos in one location is somewhat unusual, but...


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Puppy76 said:


> Okay...so the NEW new remotes are changed again.
> 
> Like you had the series 2 remotes (that still work fine), which are almost totally phased out, save for the Lavender one. They have the switch that lets you control two Tivos (with no reprogramming).
> 
> ...


I'm sure it is not at all unusual. I'm sure many have even more than 2 in a room. I would think that though because I've been having as many as 4 for several years now. Many/most this heavily into A/V probably have powerful(or less so) universal remotes like the Harmony's and such for controlling more than 1 Tivo in a room.

I've had my Harmony(cheap one, the 659) for several years as a backup mainly, as I have always just used 2 peanut remotes with switches to control different Tivos.

As my Harmony and one of my peanuts are getting a little worn, I was pleased to learn that any peanut can control many Tivos, even without a distinct "hardware" switch. It does take a little getting used to few seconds it takes to program the switch, but it is a comfort to know one does not need an expensive universal remote to control several Tivos.

I also don't deny that it is a little curious that these more "deluxe" Tivo remote controls don't have a simpler way of switching, but, oh well. I usually give them the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Puppy76 said:


> My HD XL came with a remote with that horrible chrome trim, in the old new design, that still had the switch...I had to throw it away after the stupid chrome flaked off, and even got in food I was trying to eat.


I think you could have removed the rest of the chrome trim with steel wool or sandpaper.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Puppy76 said:


> But...there's no "trick" to switching between Tivos on these new new remotes? I even thought maybe the colored buttons let you select which Tivo was being controlled, but that didn't work.
> 
> I suppose having two Tivos in one location is somewhat unusual, but...


Since the introduction of dual tuner TiVos, I suspect the number of users with multiple TiVos in one room has dropped dramatically. And since people who often have multiple TiVos probably also have a complicated setup that requires a universal remote, I don't think it was a hard choice to drop the switch. I'm sure it does inconvenience a few people, but overall, I doubt it affects many at all.


----------



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

An alternative meaning of *FWIW* is: "Fort Worth Is Wonderful"!


----------



## donniesd (Jun 16, 2011)

dwit said:


> I believe the "real" Glo remote lacks that switch and controls "switching" among units by some other means.
> 
> Thanks though.
> 
> Edit: Actually there turns out to be two versions of the Glo remote: one version with the 1-2 switch, and a "Premium" version without the switch. It looks like the remote pictured with the offer has no switch.


You are correct. I ordered one. Came today. Has no "Switch"

Box, model number is "C00212"


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

They have the same price in store as well. Was buying hubby a new TV for Father's Day (yes...I *am* the best wife) and they were hanging on a rack at the TiVo display. Priced at $19.99.

Model C00212. TiVo Glo backlit remote control. No switch.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

Guys, that is NOT a glo remote, nor does the image that comes with it have a 1/2 switch. It has the (useless, IMO) A/B/C/D programmable buttons.









FWIW, I retried today to get my Logitech Harmony 676 remote to work with two different TiVos, and it now can figure it out. It's not as simple as setting one to "TiVo-8" and one to "TiVo-7", but once you hit a few buttons from a real remote programmed to the right code, it figures it out OK. It didn't used to do that when I programmed this Harmony over a year ago.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Did you read the thread? As previously mentioned, the image is not the correct image. TiVo has never sold the basic remote in Best Buy. They have only ever carried the Glo remotes and now also the slide remotes. 

Those "useless" four buttons do have a use for the Premiere which is what this remote is from.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

Not that carefully, sorry.

But it appears from the photos that BB is carrying the new Premiere-era remote and calling it a "Glo". 

Or is possibly the image wrong and it is indeed a true Glo remote for $20?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

It is a true Glo remote.


----------



## donniesd (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes it is a glo remote. Looks nice at night.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

ThreeSoFar said:


> Not that carefully, sorry.
> 
> But it appears from the photos that BB is carrying the new Premiere-era remote and calling it a "Glo".
> 
> Or is possibly the image wrong and it is indeed a true Glo remote for $20?


so much for actually reading the thread


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

Will the store stock this and honor this online price or is this 100% online?

Thanks,
Shane


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Shanezam203 said:


> Will the store stock this and honor this online price or is this 100% online?
> 
> Thanks,
> Shane


I bought mine in-store and it was marked $19.99.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

Jstkiddn said:


> I bought mine in-store and it was marked $19.99.


That's our best bet, thank you guys.


----------



## chewy2314 (Sep 11, 2003)

Amazon now has the glow remote for $20. (FS with PRIME).
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0036OR92E/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I think TiVo might be phasing out the basic non Glo remote. TiVo also now on their site lists the slide for $59.99 rather than the $89.99 price. They don't mention any type of sale either. 

I could see them dumping the non Glo remote, selling the Premiere with the Glo and the XL with the Slide. Then the Elite would also have the Slide remote included.


----------



## bud8man (Feb 13, 2004)

Right now Amazon has the slide remote for $39.35. $48.51 with 7% sales tax to NJ and shipping of $5.99 (not coming from Amazon but Electronics Expo)


----------



## bud8man (Feb 13, 2004)

OR $46.29 from Amazon with free super saving shipping and sales and use tax varies by state.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003YKFKR6/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

I didnt see it at the best buy by my house, just the slider one with the keyboard for $60.


----------



## aaroncgi (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for the tip! I ordered this last Friday from BestBuy.com, which told me it was on backorder for 1-2 weeks. I got a response that it's shipping today. Our local stores didn't have this remote in stock. This will be a great remote to use 95% of the time over a much more powerful but ergonomically inferior URC remote.


----------



## enclave000 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## aaroncgi (Apr 13, 2010)

I received this a few days ago, and will say I'm pretty happy with the remote. It's much better ergonomically than any universal remote I've used. The only exception is that I wish the clear button was up at the top instead of the almost never used zoom and input buttons. We use the clear button all the time because Tivo decided to not offer any usable adjustment of the program info display when changing channels. If you set to 'clear quickly' it's gone WAY too fast, if you set to normal it stays on way too long. So we hit clear a couple seconds after we change channels.

The backlight is very nice, but I'm disappointed that it cannot be activated with a dedicated 'light' button. This means I have to find a button that won't do anything, just to activate the light and see the button I actually want to use, stupid. That said, the ergonomics of this remote are so good that 95% of the time you can know which button you're pressing without looking at it. Also, I find it really unfortunate that the A B C D colored buttons cannot be learned to other functions. I would have liked to be able to select the input on both my TV and my A/V receiver, not just one or the other. Since I don't use the HD menus, those four buttons have no use whatsoever other than looking pretty and taking up space. Why not make them programmable?

The only other downside for us, no fault of this remote, is that our Onkyo receiver uses discrete power on and power off commands. Normally this is a godsend for universal remote users, but with this glo remote, it means we can't use it to fully control our system's power. We can use it to either turn on the system or turn it off, but not both, bummer. So this isn't a total replacement for our other remotes. At $20 though, can't complain much to get excellent ergonomics!

Why can't Tivo design universal remotes to control other products? I'd buy that.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Can it be used to control a dvd player?


----------



## emerson42 (Jan 18, 2009)

No, unless its an integrated Tivo and DVD player.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I really wish they wouldn't call it a "learning" remote. I guess it learns some things (AV Receivers) but it's not a true learning remote.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

2004raptor said:


> I really wish they wouldn't call it a "learning" remote. I guess it learns some things (AV Receivers) but it's not a true learning remote.


Can it switch HDMI inputs on the A/V receivers? On just on/off and volume?


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

OH, I don't know. I thought I read that it can control volume buttons of AV receivers. I have my old S2 in bedroom and only have it and a dvd player connected to the tv.

The description says


> Allows you to program the remote to control the power, input, volume and mute functions of most TVs and A/V receivers, or program the remote using your existing TV and A/V receiver remotes.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

2004raptor said:


> OH, I don't know. I thought I read that it can control volume buttons of AV receivers. I have my old S2 in bedroom and only have it and a dvd player connected to the tv.
> 
> The description says


Interesting. My standard Tivo remote can not switch the inputs on my A/V receiver (or if it can I don't have it set up right). For 90% of our viewing the standard remote is fine.

Thanks.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

jcondon said:


> Interesting. My standard Tivo remote can not switch the inputs on my A/V receiver (or if it can I don't have it set up right). For 90% of our viewing the standard remote is fine.
> 
> Thanks.


How to do it is in the TiVo menus. Settings/remote/remote control setup. It walks you through the whole thing. There are hundreds of preloaded codes, you use key combinations to set those buttons to a particular code that matches your TV or receiver (which the tivo menus will list out for you to try).

Every TiVo remote has been "programmable" in this sense.

Easy Peasy.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

There are no codes at all listed when I go into the input section and look for Onkyo. So I put the remote in scanning mode and pressed channel up a lot. Found the input codes several times to change to input for my TV. Eventually Tivo timed out and went back to live TV.

Oh well would be nice to have and if I run across a Glo remote for $20 I will grab it. Otherwise I will just have to remember to switch it back to the right input for Tivo when I am done playing video games or watching DVDs.


----------



## PotentiallyCoherent (Jul 25, 2002)

The input codes for my Harman Kardan are distinct, and have to be made with a different key instead of scrolling with the same one. I don't suppose anyone has a solution to this using a slide, right? It does do great with the volume.


----------

